# Extreme Distance Wing Shot



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i threw it as far as it would go


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting. I like the way the target took off upon being hit.

How far would you estimate the distance to be at point of impact?

And what is the target that you threw.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Good shooting. I like the way the target took off upon being hit.
> 
> How far would you estimate the distance to be at point of impact?
> 
> And what is the target that you threw.


 i would estimate around 25 ft ... and the target was a small bottle cap







, rocks 4 ammo , your pouch was used 4 the shot


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Ry-shot said:


> Good shooting. I like the way the target took off upon being hit.
> 
> How far would you estimate the distance to be at point of impact?
> 
> And what is the target that you threw.


 i would estimate around 25 ft ... and the target was a small bottle cap







, rocks 4 ammo , your pouch was used 4 the shot
[/quote]

That's real good 25 ft.! Not many wingshooters posting. I like the wingshooting vids. This one was great because of the visibility and seeing it take off on impact.

Glad you are enjoying the SuperPouches. That is the type I am guessing that you are using.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very cool shot!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice shot not a big fan of wingshooting as their is not much distance between the shooter and the target even though it is on the move the target is usually thrown almost straight up making it very easy to hit but this shot has to be the best I have seen, thrown forward going away from you at speed and at distance when you hit it around 25ft, a bottle cap a pretty small target on the move to nice one, were you able to throw it yourself or did some one throw it for you not that it matters.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Nice shot not a big fan of wingshooting as their is not much distance between the shooter and the target even though it is on the move the target is usually thrown almost straight up making it very easy to hit but this shot has to be the best I have seen, thrown forward going away from you at speed and at distance when you hit it around 25ft, a bottle cap a pretty small target on the move to nice one, were you able to throw it yourself or did some one throw it for you not that it matters.


i threw the target , loaded , shot , thanks for the kind words hawk , really appreciated


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Nice shot not a big fan of wingshooting as their is not much distance between the shooter and the target even though it is on the move the target is usually thrown almost straight up making it very easy to hit but this shot has to be the best I have seen, thrown forward going away from you at speed and at distance when you hit it around 25ft, a bottle cap a pretty small target on the move to nice one, were you able to throw it yourself or did some one throw it for you not that it matters.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome Ry! I'm a big fan of ANYTHING being hit! Whether two feet or fifty feet. If it's hit with a slingshot, IT IS COOL! Flatband


----------



## Shooter4829 (Jun 17, 2012)

some awesome shooting once again mate.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice shot! What frame did you use?


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Nice shot! What frame did you use?


one of the frames dgui sent me , original pfs


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

you are simply incredible!!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

you're a god, ryan. super fast, super pouch, super human.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

...my continued respect to your mad skillz.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Redrum said:


> Nice shot not a big fan of wingshooting as their is not much distance between the shooter and the target even though it is on the move the target is usually thrown almost straight up making it very easy to hit but this shot has to be the best I have seen, thrown forward going away from you at speed and at distance when you hit it around 25ft, a bottle cap a pretty small target on the move to nice one, were you able to throw it yourself or did some one throw it for you not that it matters.


a compliment and a insult all in one sentence







oh well you cant please everyone.

good shooting Ry-shot iv tried it and its a lot harder than it looks.
[/quote]
It seems many on here have the right to have their opinion as soon as I make my opinion clear your jumping up and down, some like wing shooting I don't it's Not an insult at all I have seen many wingshooting video's and even tried it myself 3 year ago it took one attempt and one shot I did not find it difficult at all , many use a can and throw it almost straight up so it falls back to you on the same line it goes up giving you plenty of time to aim, I have seen a few video's by only a (couple) of shooters using very small targets that would be significantly harder to hit, but this one was unique a very difficult shot to make as I said thrown away from him at speed and hit at distance If I saw more like this shooting small targets going away from you at speed I would have a different opinion about wingshooting. It is simply my opinion if others out their can have their opinion heard I can have mine.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Redrum said:


> Nice shot not a big fan of wingshooting as their is not much distance between the shooter and the target even though it is on the move the target is usually thrown almost straight up making it very easy to hit but this shot has to be the best I have seen, thrown forward going away from you at speed and at distance when you hit it around 25ft, a bottle cap a pretty small target on the move to nice one, were you able to throw it yourself or did some one throw it for you not that it matters.


a compliment and a insult all in one sentence







oh well you cant please everyone.

good shooting Ry-shot iv tried it and its a lot harder than it looks.
[/quote]thanks


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Great shot!!_


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Time to do the Winchester '73 shot Man! I think you can do it, go for it!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Speed, agility and intuitive shooting. Another Wow moment.

Great shooting Ryan.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Time to do the Winchester '73 shot Man! I think you can do it, go for it!


when i get ammo i am going to do the shot .


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

dgui said:


> Speed, agility and intuitive shooting. Another Wow moment.
> 
> Great shooting Ryan.


thanks a lot darrell , appreciated so much , your fault i did this shot , you taught me .


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Great shot!!


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Ryan, that was fantastic shooting...I've watched it again and again....
Kip


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Kipken said:


> Ryan, that was fantastic shooting...I've watched it again and again....
> Kip


I know right?! It sure is fun to watch that bottle cap go...

LGD


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

You got mad skills man child!







To watch you make this shot in person would be breath taking!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Thornbottom said:


> You got mad skills man child!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i get an my alienware in the post ( fancy name for an awesome laptop lol) ill try and get a live shot some how







lol


----------

